

Mechanizing git-bisect: Bug hunting for the Lazy - CesareBorgia
http://www.metaltoad.com/blog/mechanizing-git-bisect-bug-hunting-lazy

======
whackedspinach
I know some large companies use git-bisect along with their unit testing
framework to notify developers/reviewers if their commit caused some sort of
test failure. I thought it was pretty neat, as git-bisect was new to me.

